# I have a sick chick :( HELP



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

My 3 week old Ameraucana pullet is lethargic. Her brothers are fine, but she keeps her neck inside so her head is very close to her body even in this heat. Poop seems normal. What could this be and what do I do?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's about the age that cocci seems to show up, some birds are more susceptible than others, so they might not all show it. 

Depending upon your husbandry methods, you might want to either prevent/halt this overgrowth or treat it curatively.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I will do anything. I just don't know what to use or do?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That depends on how you want to go forward in your husbandry. What are your goals for your flock? Do you want to develop a flock that always stays healthy and never gets ill, or do you want to just treat illnesses as they come about and try to save every bird, no matter how weak or sickly?


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a small flock they are my pets. I will treat each bird as it comes or the whole flock


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Then you will want to get some Corid and treat the whole flock or just that bird, as you see fit.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Where do I get that? I am in London Ontario Canada


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Now, that I cannot help you with. Do they have feed stores or such in your area? Most feed stores sell simple meds like Corid for livestock here in the states but I don't know a thing about your neck of the woods. 

You might want to get real familiar with your local vet right about now...sounds like you are going to need that resource.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

It's amazing how in a panic I was so blind to the resource right under my nose. I work for a livestock pharmacy. I called my boss and asked him. He made me an Rx and I have a better product correctly dosed for a 21 day old chick. I AM AN IDIOT LOL. So all is well. Fingers crossed it works quickly. Thank you EVERYONE for the great advice. I sure do lean on you guys a lot for help keeping my dear birds happy and healthy. Much Love


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Very little improvement, so electrolytes and diclazuril. She still won't extend her neck out of her body????


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Hate to say it, but most birds that have hunched over and drawn inward like that are just waiting to die. There are always exceptions but I'd prepare for it in your mind.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been preparing myself for that  how long does death take? She still seems to be gradually improving tho. Not a lot but little things. So sad


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Tonight she was alert and walking Around with her head out ... I assume this is good. But could it be the calm before the storm?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just had a chick that was sick I notice at first she was huddled with her her head tucked in then the next day it was a little worst and then the next day she had her neck straight out and still fluffed up so I brought her into the house and started her on meds and gave her chick feed mixed in with yogurt and let me tell yah a week later and she's back with all her buddies just hammin it. I think sometimes that they just pick up a bug from no where and just need a little help getting through it kinda like when we get the flue.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry I meant to also say I used tetracycline as the med on my chick it's a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

geminicowgirl said:


> Tonight she was alert and walking Around with her head out ... I assume this is good. But could it be the calm before the storm?


Let's hope she's on the mend!


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

And I think my girl is out of the woods. She is her old self. THANK GOD. She was on diclazuril for 4 days and it worked. One happy momma here


----------

